# Best braided line



## Tobiwan

I have been considering changing my mono to braid on my inshore rods. I realize the difference between each brand of braided line may be marginal but I would like to know what braided line you guys prefer for the longest casts and what type of flourocarbon leaders you prefer.


----------



## dthomas142

Haven't compared it to much else, but 20 lb Power Pro with 20lb Berkley Vanish seems to work great for me


----------



## 4 dog

Same here!


----------



## lobsterman

Ultracast invisibraid casts best for me and I buy the cheapest fluoro I can find.


----------



## jjam

For inshore use check out Fins WindTamer

FINS Windtamer Line Review
www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/FINS-Windtamer-line.html

FINS Windtamer | TackleTester.Com - The latest in Fishing Tackle ...
www.tackletester.com › Line Reviews

Jimmy


----------



## dabutcher

If you're using light spinning tackle inshore then I would go with a 10 lb braid. You will make much longer casts than you can with 20 lb or even 15 lb. I have used the 10 lb suffix braid and it works well. I have nothing to compare it to because it is the only 10 lb braid I've used. I have 3 friends that use the 10 lb ultracast and they all love it. 

As far as a leader goes I think it depends on the bait you are fishing. I like the stretch and buoyancy of a mono leader for top water baits. I have also lately been using a mono leader with mirrodines and I think my hookup ratio has been better than it was with a fluoro leader. When I use jig heads I always use a flourocarbon leader.

If you decide to go with a 10 lb braid then you will need to be precise with your knot tying. I was having a problem using an albrite knot with the small braid. The leader was slipping through my knot despite making 20+ wraps when tying the knot. I recently started tying the "yucatan 9" knot for tying braid to leaders and I've not had a single problem. The knot is as small as the albright and in my opinion is easier to tie.


----------



## Tobiwan

I use 8lb Ande Backcountry at the moment...I don't think I want anything more than 10lb, I like the fight on the 8lb and have no issue catching even 27" reds with it.

As far as the knot I read that a blood knot is good for tying flouro or mono to braid. So that's what I have been practicing. Have you ever tried a blood knot? How do you feel about it?


----------



## nojerseydevil

20 LB Power Pro.

NJD


----------



## hjorgan

Power pro for me offshore and inshore. Have some mono rigged for topwater but get better action from braid. I think mono is on the way out for sure.


----------



## jackstraw

dthomas142 said:


> Haven't compared it to much else, but 20 lb Power Pro with 20lb Berkley Vanish seems to work great for me


 what he said. i like suffix performance braid when i can find it as well.


----------



## dthomas142

For inshore I used to fish 12 lb big game. Good mono I still like it, but compared to 20 lb Powerpro, it's hands down for me, sensitivity is ridiculous compared to mono, and with the flouro leader I do really feel like I get more bites and feel the fish better throughout the whole fight With that combo, much more than mono JMHO tho


----------



## knowphish

jjam said:


> For inshore use check out Fins WindTamer
> 
> FINS Windtamer Line Review
> www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/FINS-Windtamer-line.html
> 
> FINS Windtamer | TackleTester.Com - The latest in Fishing Tackle ...
> www.tackletester.com › Line Reviews
> 
> Jimmy


What he said!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jetajockey

I tried spiderwire and fireline a few years back and they kinda turned me off of the whole non-mono stuff. The line memory was annoying and hanging up on structure was a huge pain. With these reviews though I'm considering trying again, the benefit of the stronger line and extra feel is great on inshore stuff.


----------



## dabutcher

Tobiwan said:


> I use 8lb Ande Backcountry at the moment...I don't think I want anything more than 10lb, I like the fight on the 8lb and have no issue catching even 27" reds with it.
> 
> As far as the knot I read that a blood knot is good for tying flouro or mono to braid. So that's what I have been practicing. Have you ever tried a blood knot? How do you feel about it?


 
I don't know anything about a blood knot but Field and Stream conducted a test and the Yucatan knot was one of the best knots for connecting lines of different sized diameters. It is also very easy to tie and goes through the rod guides very easily. Here it is.
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/yucatan-knot/


----------



## Tennessee Trey

I have been using my first spool of the new Berkley Nanofil for the past six months and love it. Smoother than braid and cast further than anything I have used before. It super slick so the standard knots slip loose. I have been using a Double Albright and have had no problems.


----------



## Tobiwan

Nanofil seems to have its own set of issues from what I've read. It nicks and breaks very easily and it wears out fast and it's expensive. Wears out fast and expensive seems like a bad combo. Though I haven't tried it myself .


----------



## Tobiwan

*Yucatan*

So on this Yucatan knot you are doubling your line over using a Bimini twist or a spider hitch?


----------



## Tennessee Trey

For what it is worth I have six months of moderate fishing on the Nanofil with no breaks or damage that I can see. I think most of the issues are from poor knot tying or use of the wrong knots. Many people would rather blame the line than their knot skills.


----------



## jjeffrey

power pro super slick is the finest braid out there 10lb


----------



## stuckinthetrees

20 lb power pro. but what do i know im just a bass fisher


----------



## fsu alex

Tennessee Trey said:


> For what it is worth I have six months of moderate fishing on the Nanofil with no breaks or damage that I can see. I think most of the issues are from poor knot tying or use of the wrong knots. Many people would rather blame the line than their knot skills.


 All my break offs were after the knot.Nothing to do with knot skills,just bad line.


----------



## FLSalomon

double Uni knot for tying braid to fluoro / mono...


----------



## Tobiwan

*Double-uni*

Yeah I saw the double uni on flats class and started tying it yesterday I really like it. I think it will be the one I use


----------



## FishWalton

Have been using the double uni for mono to braid.. I like the Yucatan....easy to tie. Will give it a try. Never hear of he Yucatan before now.


----------



## xtopdawg386x

i run every thing from 2lb -100 lb power pro braid on all my reels I personally like the power pro a little better i seem to get a little more distance with the power pro over sulfix on the same kinda reel . How ever i say run what ever you can afford at the time its all good line .


----------



## Contender

I use the Albright Special and the Bob Sands, neither have failed me. The AS is a little smoother and goes through the guides better the the BS knot.

This is offshore/heavier lines than what y'all are talking about though I am not sure it matters. Diamond Braid 65 to 80 # and up to 125# leaders both mono and flouro


----------



## hotshot

this wont help choosing but it is a good story. i mainly fish for hybrids up here in central al. i usually use #50 spider wire. well about 2 years ago, my little boy started wanting to go more and more. I had some old pos spinning reel and a cheapo spinning rod that i set up for him to use. i spooled it with #20 zebco braid that walmart sells. in those 2 years i have respooled all my rods several times but just yesterday, he and i were talking about how that old spinning rod still had that 2 year old line on it. Gonna have to respool it soon because after all the break offs and what not over the years, his reel doesnt have but about half a spool on it. That line is really not that good but for some reason, it has worked out really good on that reel.


----------



## dabutcher

Tobiwan said:


> So on this Yucatan knot you are doubling your line over using a Bimini twist or a spider hitch?



Doubling and using a Bimini twist.


----------



## bangsticks

Just adding another ? To the braid mono topic .whats the average lenth of your leaders using artificial baits ?


----------



## dabutcher

I'm generally between 3 and 4 feet. Maybe longer if fishing very clear water.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

The braid on sale at outcast this weekend, I cant seem to find a difference for inshore


----------



## BowChamp

Jerry Brown solidcore spectra.


----------



## brandonf13

Fins xs for fishing off a kayak or boat.


----------

